# Boston Acoustics SPZ60......YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I just got them and just got done putting them in! I am in love....I will elaborate more but for now I will just say.......WOW! 

I did some quick listening just to set xover points: [email protected] with a high pass on the midbass at 68hz also 24db.
This is the highest I have ever xover any two way setup....It works....It works really really really well  I have a Boston acoustics GT275 on the tweeters (2x75) and a GT2150 on the midbass (around 175x2 at 3ohms...give or take). Its a great combo as far as power/components! (just to be clear..I am running active!) The processor for now is a ppi dcx-730...I love this unit but I am awaiting the new release of the alpine and rockford units!
Mounting locations are: midbass in the doors...they are very well dampened! and the tweets in the a-pillars....
I will say from just some quick listening that this is the widest stage I have heard from a simple two way setup with nothing special going on..... It was immediately noticable. The imaging was exceptional without any sort of adjustments made. This is why I have been such a fan of this set for so long....not sure why it took so long to put some into my own ride???? 
This is what makes this set so great....You can use almost any mounting options or locations and they are still going to be great. I cant think of another set that is so forgiving in this regard.
The midrange on this set is some of the best I have ever had (2way or 3way I was fiddling with the set before I had the tweeters hooked up and even the sound was all on the dash, detailed all to hell, and it sounded very full....this was a great start and also very surprising....I couldnt wait to turn on the tweeters..... The detail obviously greatly improved and stage height rose a bit more. The set is very revealing, detailed, and buttery smooth! The midbass was very snappy and tactful in its representation.....they were just flat out accurate from 68-3200hz!!!! No strain, no muddy reproductions etc... They are a great upgrade from the hertz hsk165xls..... I am so glad to have those out of my truck! 
The tweeters are very flat (which to me is a very good thing) and at the same time airy.... I dont think you could even make them harsh if you wanted to! Some might even find them to laid back? I find them very pleasing! 

I will update more with specific tracks and the breakdowns of them.....
Of course all of this is nothing more then my opinion.....just a grain of salt people! 


Here are a couple basic pics.... They have a small diameter mounting hole which is really nice! They are also SUPER light!!!!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, I just got them and just got done putting them in! I am in love....I will elaborate more but for now I will just say.......WOW!
> 
> I did some quick listening just to set xover points: [email protected] with a high pass on the midbass at 68hz also 24db.
> This is the highest I have ever xover any two way setup....It works....It works really really really well  I have a Boston acoustics GT275 on the tweeters (2x75) and a GT2150 on the midbass (around 175x2 at 3ohms...give or take). Its a great combo as far as power/components! (just to be clear..I am running active!) The processor for now is a ppi dcx-730...I love this unit but I am awaiting the new release of the alpine and rockford units!
> ...


Im going to ask the obvious. How do they compare to the 608's?


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

And the 660GTi's


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice, I'll be awaiting the full review on these.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I am going to reserve my comments comparing the 608s till I get A LOT more listening time in! There are a vast amount of differences between the sets thats for sure!!! I will say this though.....NOTHING yet can compare the the midbass of the 608s....even the mighty spzs!

The 660s are going to be an unfair comparison for two reasons....#1 I didnt use the waveguides (I tested them for a while with it but not a worth amount of time) and without them they are mediocre in my opinion. I also ran the passives with the 660s and the spzs I have not used the passives....I will get into that more as I get some more listening in.... I will say I am more then happy with my choice


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

You going to be in Stoneham tonight right?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL......in Maine actually  
We should plan a time to get together in the spring!


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

b.a's huh ... i think we need to all meet at my shop this spring to get our stuff dialed in .


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your shop would be perfect.....Not much around if I remember correctly? Hows your stuff coming along?


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

my car is coming along ..set backs and losing my mind and my wallet...lol 

but id like to at least do a monthly get together ,, get a group of people from diyma to converge and help each other out .?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

That would be nice! And you have a great place to do it! My schedule is kinda whacky right now and is only going to get worse with our second son due in early July


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

i've been running the older version of these, the z6s with an almost identical install and i love them . feedin them 285 per side from my arc 300.2 mids in door tweets up on dash, every time someone gets in my car for the first time the first words out of their mouth is always wow.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

so that looks like the exact same tweeter that is with the cheaper pro160se set, do you know if it is? if it is, im surprised that you like them so much, since i had two sets of the pro60's and hated the tweeters, because they were too bright and scary sounding. actually, you doing it active might be the diifference, as i used the passive crossovers. but i did have the tweets at -6 on the crossovers still.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, they are the same tweeters. I have heard a few different vehicles with the passives in line, one of them I listened to SEVERAL times prior to me purchasing them. Not one time did I ever find them anything but super pleasing. Active is no different....I actually think in a lot of circumstances it may be to subtle for some. If the tweeters are harsh then someone is doing something terribly wrong somewhere? (not to be rude) This happens a lot with several components simply due to install error or the like. MB Quart is a prime example (as is the jbl 608s) If they are bright then something was done wrong, someone was not using them in the way they were intended...be it on or off axis.
Now to address your situation specifically.... I know that set very well and would bet almost anything that your "brightness" has WAY more to do with the midrange then the tweets. They are xover at a pretty high point, I also find aluminum mids tend to have a little bit of a brighter effect depending on what your doing with them and how there in there. I would be willing to bet a little more attention from 1.6-4k hz would help solve any issues by quite a bit. I doubt very highly that its the tweeters.

More on topic....I am going to be writing up a more detailed review from my listening results this morning... I actually had some time to just do nothing but listen to music


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Stupid question but do you have a woofer tester? I'm interested in seeing specs for the SPZ mid. 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright......here are some of my observations to my listening experience. I should also add first, that there is nothing "special" to my install. Its about as basic as anyone could imagine. A good amount of deadner to my doors, baffles, and "normal" mounting locations. 
I need to start off by saying I am extremely passionate about my music. This audio craze is mearly a side effect of the passion. Some of my writing from here on out may seem as though they are reviews for the songs... I chose the songs I did for several reasons, most of them I will mention. I like to think I have a pretty good selection of genres and recording styles, but at the end of the day I am a country guy.


Ok, lets get the road on the show 

First up:
"Thats why I write songs" Jamey Johnson,
I chose this because A. He is my favorite artist. I spent most of my life never being able to say who my favorite artist was.....That was until I heard Jamey Johnson! He has written countless hits for others and over the last several years has been writing many of his own hits. He is about as close to the old school throw back rebel country singers as your gonna get. I am pretty sure if you lined up Johnny Cash, Waylon, etc... they would say "that Jamey Johnson is a bad SOB!).
I chose this particular song for reason B. because it was recorded at around 2am in a grand hall in Nashville that NO ONE gets to record in. The only way they would allow it is if he did it overnight. It has such a "REAL" feel to it! The sound is VERY LARGE and consuming like the room he was in. It also has a very unique feel to it with tons of detail. The SPZ's created a VERY life like experience with this song. It was very enjoyable to hear such a large sounding environment in the cab of my truck, it was also odd for the same reason. I will say this over and over and over about this set. They are not just flat.....they play extremely even. What I mean by that is nothing stands out or overshadows anything else. Guitar is guitar, drums are still drums, and vocals are nothing but vocals. Nothing mushes together... Its just very very clean!

"Belle of the Ball" Shooter Jennings (Waylon's son)
This song was recorded in Shooter's moms living room (Walyon's wife) as was a large portion of the album. Its a collection of several artists paying homage to the late and GREAT Waylon Jennings. I chose this song because I think its a great version and Shooter adds a great soulfull and gritty sound to this track, somewhat like his Dad did. There are a few parts that capture that IMO....(I dont think they sound anything like though). Again with the extremely intense vocal reproduction (midrange) of this set, the vocals of Shooter just take this song over. I am not sure I have had a dedicated midrange driver play the way this two way set does in the vocal region. It was very full, had great height, and detail that could only make someone smile, even if you hate the song! I actually listened to this a few times in a row. 

"In Color" Jamey Johnson (acoustic)
Ok, I know I am starting a theme here....Dont worry, its the last country song I promise! This has been touted as possibly being one of the greatest songs ever written. Obviously there is no such thing, even from a structural stand point. If there was, he or myself would have already written it! (J/K This is pretty cool because its a really well done recording from a great studio in Nashville (studio 330, they show there videos from these recordings on the country channel all the time)
I dont care who you are, what music you like and dont like. If you dont get goose bumps from listening to this song on a well balanced, true sounding system then your just not human! This song paints a picture that is just undeniable, hence its popularity and awards. I almost stop taking notes after this because its the same thing as the last two....I cant add anything that I have not already said about the other two songs as far as the reproduction from the spz60s. I did get goose bumps, and I have heard this song thousands of times by now on various setups be it home or car. 

"The Maker" Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds
This is from the live at Music City Hall. I LOVE THIS ALBUM! The sound/recording is spectacular. I love this song as well. The SPZs seem to love this kind of stuff. The detailed music with an emphasis on the artists voices as well as the insanely noticable strums of the guitar. Some parts are actually scary realistic.

"Tears In Heaven" Eric Clapton
I had to do this for a few reasons as well. #1 is because it has so much meaning to the man. Going what he had to go through with the loss of his son and then putting into a song for the world to share is really an incredible venture in my opinion. To me some songs have nothing to do with listening. They have everything to do with feeling! This song is nothing but pure emotion and in the right "listening" conditions that is all you should get out of it. It shouldnt be about noticable recordings etc... To me this also means the components of the system have to be pure and true. Dont add a damn thing! Well, with the GT amps and SPZ60s all I got out of it was pure emotion. The other great thing about this song (from a critical listening point of view) is that there is a tendancy in a less then great setup for the vocals to fade away or blend in with the guitar and everything else going on in the song. That didnt happen here or with anything else I have played with this set YET! I will also not that the triangle in the background was extremely pronounced and clear. I cant say that it always has been on every setup I have owned 

"Billie Jean" Michael Jackson
I do this song on any sub or midbass. If you dont know why, then go listen 
Its a hell'a work out for both! It has intense attack and snap, if your **** aint up to snuff its gonna rain hell real quick and in a hurry! If you have great midbass's and subs and they have been tuned to blend well, your gonna be a happy ass camper! This was just a great experience! I have had some great subs and some great midbass. This was a great combo of each. They blend extremely well together (have not put in the g5 yet) and there was not distinction of the two different drivers (mids/subs). It was very loud, very snappy and articulate, and full sounding. It wasnt just midbass or sub, it was clearly a combo and neither one showed each other up. The vocals and electric instruments were great as well. As everything else....it was all very well defined and equal. It was fun to back to the 80's for a few minutes....

"Crazy Love" Van Morrison and Ray Charles
I really like this song (both the original and this version). I think its a great mix of two iconic artists. Ray's piano ability's are a nice additional highlight to this song aside from his dry and distinct voice. His voice sounds like his life. You can hear every hardship of his early life in every word he sings. The piano is very detailed to the point that you can hear just about every key struck. Stage is great! Piano is very stationed and so are the two different people singing. The intro is great! In the first few seconds you get a very faint dialog between Van and Ray, you get key strikes of the piano, and the sound of rays lips parting to speak the first line of the song! VERY COOL! 

"All I Ever Needed" Bret Michaels
Ok, this is my last boring song description....I promise!
This is a very raw but very clean acoustic performance from Bret. I really like the song and the guy that is singing it. I am not going to sit here and say that he is the most talented artist ever to lay down a track but I will say this (I do find him very talented though) NO ONE LOVES MUSIC MORE! This song shows just how passionate and emotional Bret is about his music. Just like all of the above, the stage was very clear and present. The vocals were crystal clear and every strum of the guitar was clearly acknowledgable! There are some parts where you can here his foot tapping the floor ever so slightly. Once again, it was a truly enjoyable listening experience because it sounded true to the song. Nothing added, nothing taken! 


I find this set to be naturally very flat, as detailed or more then any two way or three way set I have ever listened to. I now know why they never made a 3 way set.....They didnt need to!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imaging is naturally amazing! I did nothing to them (yet) and they are about as close to perfect as your gonna get in a simple off axis setup out of the box! There is ZERO chance of listening fatigue at any level with this set, they are actually mildly addicting! I could not be more pleased with any of my recent Boston purchases, but this set on its own is Freaking amazing at full retail or ****bay prices! 
I will say there is a fault to this set, and could be a deal breaker for a lot of people. 
I have found so far that crappy recordings (or media formats period) sound extra crappy! I know....its kind of a Duh! statement but be warned! If you listen to crap...your gonna be really pissed if you get these. I found that shady recordings; underground, certain techno, punk, death metal, etc... tend to be a giant jumble of "stuff" via there particular chosen recording processes. This is not a shot at those genres in any way shape or form. Its just the way some of the music is processed for a certain effect is passable on most systems....The SPZ60s will be WAY to revealing for that stuff! I typically dont listen to that stuff so for me they are a HUGE A+++++++ 

Come on guys.....there had to be at least some sort of negative to them


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Stupid question but do you have a woofer tester? I'm interested in seeing specs for the SPZ mid.
> 
> Kelvin


Sorry Kelvin.....No go  I really dont get into the tech side of things... For several reasons. One I am not educated enough to really dip my head into it for actual testing and #2 I am just dont care about the numbers (for the most part) because I have seen a lot of bad "tests" that still somehow yield excellent user results. Again, a large portion of that is mere education and understanding how to evaluate a certain # to a certain application. 
I guess in short we will just chaulk it up to ignorance on my part 
I just want to listen to my music!


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

hmm ive never heard a ba set that i liked the tweets on ...they allways seemed very bright and out of control and the opposite of blending well with the midbass.

and ive heard them in several cars and installs ...i want to hear your truck ,change my mind


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice man! Now get your subs in and enjoy!!!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the review man, I used to have an old Z6 and it was very good, and as you said it is very easy to install, I had it mounted in a coaxial arrangement with the passives and the sound was very very good, great midbass, even better than my new 165KRX3 from Focal 

I hope one day I have the chance to try the SPZ's  

Saludos!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> Thanks for the review man, I used to have an old Z6 and it was very good, and as you said it is very easy to install, I had it mounted in a coaxial arrangement with the passives and the sound was very very good, great midbass, even better than my new 165KRX3 from Focal
> 
> I hope one day I have the chance to try the SPZ's
> 
> Saludos!


Thanks! That krx3 set is a BEAST! Excellent choice! 
I had the z6s a while back and thought they were very good components. I think the SPZ's have satisfied a lot of what the older Z's were lacking (IMO of course).


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Midwestrider said:


> Nice man! Now get your subs in and enjoy!!!


Working on the single ten ported box now


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> Thanks for the review man, I used to have an old Z6 and it was very good, and as you said it is very easy to install, I had it mounted in a coaxial arrangement with the passives and the sound was very very good, great midbass, _*even better than my new 165KRX3 from Focal*_
> 
> I hope one day I have the chance to try the SPZ's
> 
> Saludos!


It's because you don't have the old K3P midbass like me  lol
Sound on the new one is fuller but the old one is 3dB more powerfull around 90Hz-100Hz  (got infos from a German Magazine  

The SPZ is indeed a monster, if I remember correctly, it's FS is 34Hz. 

Kelvin


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I really wish I had active processing available when I had my SPZ's.

I too was surprised how much I liked their tweeters after reading about Boston's metal domes. They weren't harsh and bright like I thought they would be. The mids were indeed great as well. I've never gotten snare drum snap as good with any set of speakers as the Boston's did with no effort at all. I just wish I could have had more HPF options for the woofers. I don't think the passive crossovers they come with do, and back when I had them, my only option was no HPF or 80Hz 24dB/oct on the head unit. I felt like having them at 80 was wasting some of their low end potential with their super high xmax. But I'd run into mechanical noise at high volume with no HPF turned not, which isn't really surprising. I think they would have rocked at 63Hz with a moderate slope, or maybe even 50 with a steep slope.

Either way, they were great sounding, and super lightweight.

Where did you mount your crossovers? Those things were massive.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I actually am not using the passives but I would have plenty of room either under the front or back seats, center console, or on the back wall behind my back seats with the amps and processor. Every demo car I listened to with the bostons had the passives in line and they were great. (also very very very simple setups) I wouldnt think twice about using them if I didnt already have everything wired for two way active. It would have been more work to go the passives at this point. I might bi amp the passives here soon just to see what the results are. I will probably sell my DCX-730 to help fund one of the newer processors coming out (alpine/rockford) if it works out ok with the passives.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah right, I remember reading that in your first post. I guess by the time I finished writing my last post I had forgotten :blush:

Your crossover points are pretty much exactly what I would have liked to use on mine. Glad it sounds great for you.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I know the information is not readily available via BA but I am pretty sure the passive xover point is pretty darn close? I could be wrong of course (it happend once....I was very dissapointed
I am sure someone with more knowledge then myself (99.9% of the population) could look at the internals of the xovers and know what the exact setup is... Would be nice to know. I usually like to xover a lot lower then what I have it, but this just sounded WAY better in my situation.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I think your HPF for the tweeters is about right, but I do not think the passives have a HPF for the woofers.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

strakele said:


> I think your HPF for the tweeters is about right, but I do not think the passives have a HPF for the woofers.


No they definitely do not have a HPF for the woofers........Thank god!


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Ok, I just got them and just got done putting them in! I am in love....I will elaborate more but for now I will just say.......WOW!
> 
> I did some quick listening just to set xover points: [email protected] with a high pass on the midbass at 68hz also 24db.
> This is the highest I have ever xover any two way setup....It works....It works really really really well  I have a Boston acoustics GT275 on the tweeters (2x75) and a GT2150 on the midbass (around 175x2 at 3ohms...give or take). Its a great combo as far as power/components! (just to be clear..I am running active!) The processor for now is a ppi dcx-730...I love this unit but I am awaiting the new release of the alpine and rockford units!
> ...


I am considering getting a pair of spz60's for myself, do you have any complaints about them yet? What would you say they are comparable to? I am having a hard time deciding between the boston's and focal krx2's


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

My only complaint thus far is they can be to revealing (IMO) If you dont have excellent quality media then your going to suffer the results. Aside from that, I am a happy camper. I still have some more install stuff I need to do that should yeild even greater results (specifically midbass response). My 608gti's still own every other set I have ever used including 8" drivers in the midbass arena. These are not even close, but I know that once I finish my other door panels it might be a better comparison. The KRX2's are phenominal comps as well! I dont think your gonna make a bad choice either way personally.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

would you consider the tweeters to be laid back or aggressive  I love that top end sparkle


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

"I" think they are laid back off axis but certainly retain the detailed sparkle if its in the recording. Some consider these tweeters to be harsh? I have no clue how that is remotely possible....


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I am going to give the boston's a shot they seem like they would suit my needs. Esp considering I could pick them up for $500 for a pair


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

let me know your thoughts if you go with them. I cant imagine someone not being pleased with the results from this set out of the box.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am going to order them now, I can't wait to pair them up with my arc se amps and my dex p99rs headunit


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

One more question before I purchase them. Are they capable of playing very loud and staying clean?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

joemk69 said:


> One more question before I purchase them. Are they capable of playing very loud and staying clean?


Very much so 

With the goodies your pairing them with.....are you going active?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I never had a active setup, I might give it a try


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I just seen an old post of yours about your MB Quart qsc216's. How would the spz's compare to those?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Digging DEEP now 
Apples and Oranges IMO. I really liked the Quarts..... Excellent midrange, superb high end, midbass??? Ehhh, it was snappy as all hell and accurate but required a ton of work. The whole set required a lot of work to make them great, but if you did the results were fantastic. 
The SPZ's have the quarts beat in the midbass area without question same with power handling. Midrange I would say cancel each other out, but the natural staging of the SPZ's is just freaky! I prefer the top end of the SPZ's as well. There is nothing added on the top end like I felt the quarts had (again, not harshness), its hard for me to describe. Both sets also come with some excellent xovers as well..... Volume is probably a toss up but without question power handling goes to the SPZ's. Ease of installation (margin of error or laziness) also goes to the SPZ's by a long shot....


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Eh I was afraid of what you would say. I have 2 brand new sets of MB Quart QSC 216'S. They have been collecting dust for the past couple of years. So 2 weeks ago, I installed a set in my truck and immediately took it out and put it back in the box. I was very unhappy with it. The tweeters hardly had any spl to them. Off axis forget, it sounded like there wasnt any tweeters in there at all. As for the midbass it sounded like I was running a 3 inch driver, what a joke. I guess they would be great for somebody that listens to classic or jazz.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW, thats surprising? Never heard anyone describe those tweets as not having any spl.... Off axis is how they were meant to be implimented (on axis they can rip your face off). Midbass I agree, I had tiny sealed enclosures that fit right into my doors and that helped but they were to small for lower freq. ability. Free air in my doors they were exactly as you described. I also ran that set active as well so that migh have made a difference?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried off axis and on axis. The last set of the qsc's that was released had different crossovers from the original qsc's. They had tweeter protection with a tweeter bulb in the x over, I suspect that is why they do not have any spl.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahhhh, gotcha! I dont recall what I had? I never used the passives though...... Actually I did a VERY long time ago....the first series of q's....I dont remember much about them....that had to be like 60 sets of components ago


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well....I have sold my PPI DCX-730 so its time for the passives.....My truck is completely apart for the new ported center console project so I decided to just take out the back seat as well so I can rearrange my amps for the setup. I knew the GT amps didnt have a line out but wasnt concerned with this till I decided to try and biamp the passives  I have some pigtails but they dont fit the rca opening on the amps..... Just to test them out I ran the set off the GT2150 which gives the set about 175 per side.... I really like the sound....its a little different from active but the potential is pretty great, to the point that I could easily live with it as is with limited tuning. I really only listened for about 20min but I was thoroughly impressed. B.A. really did a great job in the design of these xovers and the features they possess. My problem now is that I am not happy with 175 per side.... That is what I had going to each mid a little while ago  I have been thinking about maybe picking up another gt275 which would give 275 bridged to each set...Or get another 2150 and that would give about 500 bridged to each side...... I might try the 2200 on the set (about 250 a side) and then try the 2150 on the ported sub????? Got a lot of "trying" out to go through and decisions to make  Of course when I choose a processor I will go back to active (I think?) I may not 
I expect a good deal of updates this week for anyone that cares.... I hope that in the next month I can do my new doors as well. Thats when I can really dial these puppies in!


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> "I" think they are laid back off axis but certainly retain the detailed sparkle if its in the recording. Some consider these tweeters to be harsh? I have no clue how that is remotely possible....


hey rex any suggestions on where to look to if i want to improve the tweets. i have the pro 60se and the tweets are "harsh". i have the mids in the doors ( 08 sierra) and tweets in the a pillar. i have the tweeter x-over set its lowest point. thx for any help


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The Pro60se set has the exact same tweets as the SPZ's. That was one of the major upgrades from the old pro's to the se's, so I have no clue where to go from here if your having issues with your tweeters harshness. As I have said before... (Not sure if it was in here or another thread so bare with me) The harshness or what ever people choose to call it, from the prose sets are almost always related to the midrange drivers.... They cross these sets over pretty high and I also find in general that aluminum cone drivers tend to be a little bright specifically in the upper ranges. My advice, before you rip out those tweets, is to eq from 4k down to the 1.6 range or so. Everytime I have dealt with this issue, that was the problem. It is very common/often that the tweeter is to blame for the "harshness" when in fact its really the mid. They image well too so you think that because of its perceived location it has to be the tweeter as well. For ****s and giggles unplugg the tweets and let it ride for some tracks that you notice the harshness on and see what it sounds like? Good way to trouble shoot. If it is actually the tweeters then check to see how the mini reflection guide thingy majig on the tweeter is directed.... Play with that, as it can make a large difference as well.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Yes, they are the same tweeters. I have heard a few different vehicles with the passives in line, one of them I listened to SEVERAL times prior to me purchasing them. Not one time did I ever find them anything but super pleasing. Active is no different....I actually think in a lot of circumstances it may be to subtle for some. If the tweeters are harsh then someone is doing something terribly wrong somewhere? (not to be rude) This happens a lot with several components simply due to install error or the like. MB Quart is a prime example (as is the jbl 608s) If they are bright then something was done wrong, someone was not using them in the way they were intended...be it on or off axis.
> Now to address your situation specifically.... I know that set very well and would bet almost anything that your "brightness" has WAY more to do with the midrange then the tweets. They are xover at a pretty high point, I also find aluminum mids tend to have a little bit of a brighter effect depending on what your doing with them and how there in there. I would be willing to bet a little more attention from 1.6-4k hz would help solve any issues by quite a bit. I doubt very highly that its the tweeters.
> 
> More on topic....I am going to be writing up a more detailed review from my listening results this morning... I actually had some time to just do nothing but listen to music


Don't worry, My install was correct from my overpowering zapco amplifiers, to my head unit. I am an installer at a car audio shop. I really just didn't like the tweeters. for a cheaper set yeah, but when you are an audiophile, or just really serious about accurate audio reproduction, they just don't cut it for me anyways. I sold both sets, and went to a 3 way zapco component set. cost a little more, but well worth it. I can put the mids and tweets on axis, and its perfect.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bluemonstercali said:


> hey rex any suggestions on where to look to if i want to improve the tweets. i have the pro 60se and the tweets are "harsh". i have the mids in the doors ( 08 sierra) and tweets in the a pillar. i have the tweeter x-over set its lowest point. thx for any help


Rexroadj is right, unplug the tweets and listen for harshness in the upper midrange... 
- Harshness still there? Use an EQ to tame from 2.5kHz to 5kHz 
- Harshness gone? Play with tweeter aiming, more off axis. 

Kelvin


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas I will try it out when my new amp arrives.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

bluemonstercali said:


> Thanks fellas I will try it out when my new amp arrives.


Keep us posted.... I hope it works out for you! They are a great set if you know what your doing or take the time to deal with the potential hotspots. Its no different with many sets..... Focal, Quart, JBL 608s, the list is a mile long..... The bottom line is that they can all sound amazing if you do what is needed with them. If you dont? You dont get great results. 
I am pretty confident that you will get it straightened out


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

I listened to a set of these today and was pretty impressed! And I didn't catch it before... Do you have the tweeter on or off axis in your a-pillar? 

And how would you describe the difference in sound when you had them active vs. passive?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Right now they tweets are in my a-pillars off axis. When playing with them I prefered them more on axis (these are some of the flattest tweeters I have used) as to many they can be dull. I didnt get a chance to play with the setup today (tired/lazy) so I have not had a chance to really listen a lot via the passives....I am still debating the whole power thing? I will try out my 275 on a set bridged and see how they go, I will also do the same with the 2150.....I will get another one of what ever works out best. I know the 2150 is complete over kill but the price difference is only $24.00 and the power is double? I hate to get less for no reason, so I am almost certain I will be going with the 2nd 2150.... I HAVE to have my truck back together by tomorrow night so I can drive it


----------



## bluemonstercali (Feb 8, 2009)

hey rex what truck are you working with?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

04 ram quad cab...........for now


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Right now they tweets are in my a-pillars off axis. When playing with them I prefered them more on axis (these are some of the flattest tweeters I have used) as to many they can be dull. I didnt get a chance to play with the setup today (tired/lazy) so I have not had a chance to really listen a lot via the passives....I am still debating the whole power thing? I will try out my 275 on a set bridged and see how they go, I will also do the same with the 2150.....I will get another one of what ever works out best. I know the 2150 is complete over kill but the price difference is only $24.00 and the power is double? I hate to get less for no reason, so I am almost certain I will be going with the 2nd 2150.... I HAVE to have my truck back together by tomorrow night so I can drive it


Sweet! Once you get playing with it, let us know how it sounds with the in comparison to the active set up. 

The pair I sampled on the wall at the store only had 50w per side and still pushed pretty good, but they had a lot of room! I am going to go back tomorrow and take a serious second listen now that I am *actually* interested in them. Gonna focus more on the high-end and see if what you say is true or not...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok....I spent ALL day finishing my console and putting in the passives and getting the newer setup all tidy... The box isnt the best I have ever built but its done....Time was NOT on my side  I tried the spz's on the 275 bridged but there was a terrible static sound.... Something wrong with one of the channels all of a sudden so, now its going to be on its way back to BA. So I tried one side on the bridged 2150.... I was starting to like this I had the other side on one channel of the 2200. I then ran both sets on the 2200.... I am definitely going to go with the biggest bang for the buck and run each side off a bridged 2150!!!!!!!
There was definitely a benefit to the added power of the bridged 2150 vs the 2200 in stereo. I really didnt think there would be... I assumed there would be a ceiling as to what you give vs. what you get back. The only other set I have ever used that worked this way was the 608gti. MO power MO better 
Right now I have the 2200 on my back wall running the g5 s4 10" and the 2150 running left and right spz's. I have a nice space saved for the other 2150  
The sound was very acceptable via the passives. I have the passive set on comp setup and sq 1 settings. The midbass came alive a little more (not sure how or why?) The upper end became a little more thin... These were the only quick noticable differences but I only listened for a few minutes. A semi decent eq would easily take care of these issues. Although I will say the upper end was nicer with more power vs. just the one 2150 running both sides. The sub setup is nice thus far. It is right about 1.3cuft after disp. and tuned to 32hz. Its WAY louder then the single 12 sealed before it. I really like the sound thus far but it will need some legit eq work done as well, nothing out of control, just some fine tuning is all. Yes thats my 45 attached. (S.A. XD45) I carry my side arm everywhere and its way easier to put in that holster while driving vs. keeping it on my waste. I have a blackhawk carbon fiber holster enroute.... It will look MUCH nicer


----------



## GoldPearlZ (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it sure sounds like you enjoy them. Hopefully I do too, because I ordered two sets of the Boston Acoustics SPZ60 components and a Boston Acoustics GT5750 5-channel amp. I recieved my amp and looks and feels of good quality, but I am still waiting on the SPZ60s. I was wanting to use the 4 channels for each component and the other channel for a future 1 or 2 SPG555 subwoofer setup. Here are the specs for the GT5750 amp:

GT Reference Series 5-Channel Amplifier
RMS Power Rating(14.4V):
4 ohms: 70 watts x 4 chan. + 250 x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 100 watts x 4 chan. + 375 x 1 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 140 watts x 2 chan. + 250 x 1 chan.
Bridged, 2 ohms: 200 watts x 2 chan. + 375 x 1 chan.
RMS Power Rating(12V):
4 ohms: 50 watts x 4 chan. + 275 watts x 1 chan. (2 ohms)

How do you think my set up will sound after listening to yours?

Also if you wouldn't mind, could you take a video of your set up on Youtube and give us a link to watch it?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

GoldPearlZ said:


> Well it sure sounds like you enjoy them. Hopefully I do too, because I ordered two sets of the Boston Acoustics SPZ60 components and a Boston Acoustics GT5750 5-channel amp. I recieved my amp and looks and feels of good quality, but I am still waiting on the SPZ60s. I was wanting to use the 4 channels for each component and the other channel for a future 1 or 2 SPG555 subwoofer setup. Here are the specs for the GT5750 amp:
> 
> GT Reference Series 5-Channel Amplifier
> RMS Power Rating(14.4V):
> ...


First off....Great amp! 
HOWEVER....I personally feel that is WAY to little power for two sets of spz's/ Bridged on one set would be great! 
Same goes for the SPG555....... Not even one of them would be a good fit  I think the G3 (amazing sub by the way) would be a better fit at 2ohms. 
Just my opinion.... Boston stuff plays well on little power but that might be WAY to little IMO.


----------



## GoldPearlZ (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I figured it might be a little underpowered, but I may invest in more amps in the future. I would like to see and hear a video of your setup.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure of the video??? Theres no real point. Everything except the tweeters are completely hidden so nothing can be seen. The sub is downfiring in my center console, amps are behind my back seat, and midbass drivers are in the stock locations in my doors behind the panels (for now...I have some door panels I plan to work on so that the mids are in enclosures and aiming up more towards the dash....) and obviously the vid wont capture any chance of audio quality? And, No I am not taking my doors off, back seat out, etc.....  I am working 12hr days 6 days a week right now so the mere thought makes me wanna cry  I will be adding another GT2150 to the setup in the next week or two.. (one per spz set bridged 
I can take some photos when things are done?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Not sure of the video??? Theres no real point. Everything except the tweeters are completely hidden so nothing can be seen. The sub is downfiring in my center console, amps are behind my back seat, and midbass drivers are in the stock locations in my doors behind the panels (for now...I have some door panels I plan to work on so that the mids are in enclosures and aiming up more towards the dash....) and obviously the vid wont capture any chance of audio quality? And, No I am not taking my doors off, back seat out, etc.....  I am working 12hr days 6 days a week right now so the mere thought makes me wanna cry  I will be adding another GT2150 to the setup in the next week or two.. (one per spz set bridged
> I can take some photos when things are done?


True... Video shows nothing worth showing - Xmax? Yeah maybe but that's it. You won't hear much SQ from a video... 

Kelvin


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Bret Michaels...?? wth??


ok...just messin with you.

Congrats on the new one coming!


----------



## t0030tr (Mar 2, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Well I am going to reserve my comments comparing the 608s till I get A LOT more listening time in! There are a vast amount of differences between the sets thats for sure!!! I will say this though.....NOTHING yet can compare the the midbass of the 608s....even the mighty spzs!
> 
> The 660s are going to be an unfair comparison for two reasons....#1 I didnt use the waveguides (I tested them for a while with it but not a worth amount of time) and without them they are mediocre in my opinion. I also ran the passives with the 660s and the spzs I have not used the passives....I will get into that more as I get some more listening in.... I will say I am more then happy with my choice


Well I hope I like what I am mixing.. I got tired of waiting for a second set of the SPZ's to come in off from backorder, so instead I opted for a single pair for front fill and a set of the 660's for rear fill.. I hope I like them, they weren't cheap.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I finally got my second gt2125 in! WOW what a difference. Obviously this is a whole lot of overkill (gt2125 bridged to each set). I only listened for a few min.... The amount of detail and midbass was much clearer at lower volumes and there was a dramatic difference in the amount of clean volume that was on tap....Thats what I like  The biggest problem is that my passenger door (could include the glove box as well?) are rattling like crazy. These are my "stock" panels with zero deadning or anything like that. The actual doors are loaded up of course. I have a few other sets of door panels that are setup for different things (8's and was working on two 6.5"s). I am going to take some time soon to work on one of the sets for the SPZs. They will be aimed more towards the rear view mirror and will have a sealed enclosure behind them (will go A/P if needed). I dont know when I will get to it though...It will require some real fab work that just takes time I dont have right now. I am working 70hrs a week as it is. I love my GT amps, G5 10 ported (something happened with that during the addition of the second gt2125???? My output increased but a TON???? No clue why, maybe an rca was crimped from my back seat and when I moved it today it changed something?) but still plan on going two sealed when I get my new VC for the second one I have. Its a dvc4 but one of the vc's is bad and I need a single 4 anyway because the good one is already a single 4 and the amp (gt2200) is perfect at 2ohm mono, and I absolutely love my SPZ60's. I cant really think of anything more I can expect or want from them and see them being a permanent fixture (yes, I have said this countless times  
Thats my update....set is an absolute A+ in my book! Not sure if I will bother going active? I dont see a need. I think when I add either the alpine h800 or new rockford 363 it will be just about perfect as is? If I think there is a lot to gain going active I certainly will, its not like I dont have enough channels. My imaging is already pretty good and there would not be a whole lot I would eq so it will be interesting to see what the processors will do. Next up is shopping for a new deck! Alpine 910, PPI, or new Sony...... Gotta get some play time with them... The processor choice will likely be an outcome from the deck choice.


----------



## GoldPearlZ (Mar 25, 2011)

Well that's neat! I just got my two sets of SPZ60 components today. They look like they are some high quality speakers, thats for sure. Excited to put them in! I think I will get a Pioneer avh-p4300 for a head unit and two 12" dvc G3 Boston Acoustics subs. And hopefully another GT5750 Boston Acoustics amp in the future, so that I can bridge my SPZs and run one dvc G3 sub on each amp.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

GoldPearlZ said:


> Well that's neat! I just got my two sets of SPZ60 components today. They look like they are some high quality speakers, thats for sure. Excited to put them in! I think I will get a Pioneer avh-p4300 for a head unit and two 12" dvc G3 Boston Acoustics subs. And hopefully another GT5750 Boston Acoustics amp in the future, so that I can bridge my SPZs and run one dvc G3 sub on each amp.


Sounds like that could be a great setup!! I like the use of the two 5 channel amps.... Let us know how it works out


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

A set of the SPZ mids went for ~ $105 bucks on ebay. I was so tempted, but I did not need another set of 6.5's. I am proud of myself for resisting but I have a little bit of regret also. Somebody got a real bargain.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

I am running my set of SPZ60 off a GT4100 bridged, so each side is getting about 450rms
I also have two G5104 running off a GT2300 bridged. A little bit of overkill on the SPZ but they love the power. I have them in kicks.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> A set of the SPZ mids went for ~ $105 bucks on ebay. I was so tempted, but I did not need another set of 6.5's. I am proud of myself for resisting but I have a little bit of regret also. Somebody got a real bargain.


Well congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Your officially the biggest AHOLE on the forum!!!!!!!!!!
J/K of course 

Why the hell didnt you pm a brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have killed for those at triple the price  That would have solved a lot of amp issues for me.... Double midbass............... DAMMMMITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
Shame on me for not checking


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I was being shelfish. I planned on bidding on them. But talked myself out of them at the last minute. Not really sure how high the bidding would have gotten but they were a steal at the final price. 

That is the first time I had seen the mids for sale without the crossovers and tweeters. The only thing missing was the plastic phase plug cover.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont follow ebay very often...(terrible luck
I wish I had seen them. I would have been all over those...I would love to run double mids and actually have enough room for them?
I have to many amps now and that would have helped a lot
I am in a wierd situation now power wise....I just bought a Mcintosh 427 (2x100) because it was a great deal locally. I used to collect Mcintosh and sold all of them some time ago.....I was a sucker when I saw the blue glass again  I like matching amps and am now thinking I will keep going with them.... Right now I have 2 GT2125's, a GT275, and a GT2200.... I just dont know what to do? I am thinking the mcintosh for the tweets, 2200 for the midbass's and one 2150 bridged to the sub???? GRRRRRRRRRRRRR Or I can go 275 for a center channel (to be purchased) 2125 for sub, 2125 for rears, and the mcintosh/2200 for spz's........ I have the kenwood 8120 so I have 5.1 preouts from the deck...... If anyone wants to buy any of the amps listed I will sell just to help clear up my situation


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

They are some of the flattest tweeters ever made....Its likely the mids because the xover points on the passives are VERY HIGH. Its a common mistake with people and boston comps. I have never been able to get these tweeters even remotely harsh via active or passive with any settings.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

icehellion said:


> What kind of Electrical are you running (ALT, BAT, WIRES)? And how is it holding up?
> 
> Also how many Watts RMS are you sending to the tweeters?


Buddy, 
You need to pay attention to the post dates of these threads your resurecting!

However, answer your questions.......
I had a 200amp alt, optima yellowtop and zero gauge kicker flex wire.
Everything was fine.......

Of course (unrelated) over last summer my truck caught fire while driving (105deg. out that day) and melted to the ground!

How many rms watts to the tweets??????
Well it would be hard to give you a definitive answer to this... I can tell you I have run over 500watts to each set bridged before, and run up to around 150 or so to each tweet active at times...... I have used the spz's in just about every possible configuration and power situation and they just dont fail!
I see you already have them... Good choice


----------



## icehellion (Feb 7, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> Buddy,
> You need to pay attention to the post dates of these threads your resurecting!
> 
> However, answer your questions.......
> ...


Your 200AMP ALT was OEM or Aftermarket?

Also what is a good Mid-Bass Woofer to compliment the SPZ? 

I have the DEH-P01 (P99RS) 4 Way Active HU. I wanted to run my SPZ's Active like you did, a separate AMP for SPZ Tweeters, a seperate AMP for Mids (GT2300 for SPZ Mids), and a seperate AMP for the Mid-Bass, maybe some 8" Subwoofers. Im thinking maybe I could also Crossover the mids too take care of mid-bass duties since the SPZ's according to you are bass competent. What do you think?

Also condolences on the truck burning up, that just sucks..


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

200 amp was aftermarket, 
Hmmm.....Good midbass to match with the spz? I dont know why you would want to do that? Maybe with the spz50? But I suppose something that has a fast and dry attack would fit? Maybe the new ppi art sq 8s or scanspeak revs....I think the 4" revs match up well with the spzs if you wanted to go that route or add a second set of spz mids... Its tough because its one of the few 2way sets I find are great as they are..... The midbass is great and the midrange is great so with a good sub stage you should be fine. Adding a midrange is ok, but again the midrange is so good with that set you have to ask why? The midbass is great but obviously it cant really compete with an 8 if you cant blend it well with a sub so I suppose I can see maybe adding 8s if you really have to. Even the type R 8" would work pretty well too? (it goes with everything well
The ppi sq art 8s might be the best matchup.....just dont give them to much power! 
How/where are you planning on laying out all this stuff and xover points?
Just curious.... You have a great start with the deck/amps and comps!!!!


----------



## icehellion (Feb 7, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> 200 amp was aftermarket,
> Hmmm.....Good midbass to match with the spz? I dont know why you would want to do that? Maybe with the spz50? But I suppose something that has a fast and dry attack would fit? Maybe the new ppi art sq 8s or scanspeak revs....I think the 4" revs match up well with the spzs if you wanted to go that route or add a second set of spz mids... Its tough because its one of the few 2way sets I find are great as they are..... The midbass is great and the midrange is great so with a good sub stage you should be fine. Adding a midrange is ok, but again the midrange is so good with that set you have to ask why? The midbass is great but obviously it cant really compete with an 8 if you cant blend it well with a sub so I suppose I can see maybe adding 8s if you really have to. Even the type R 8" would work pretty well too? (it goes with everything well
> The ppi sq art 8s might be the best matchup.....just dont give them to much power!
> How/where are you planning on laying out all this stuff and xover points?
> Just curious.... You have a great start with the deck/amps and comps!!!!


The SPG will be in a sealed box in the trunk, facing the cabin and pointed slightly upwards. The SPZ's mids will be in the door panel (heavy sound deadening) and the tweets in the sail panels.

Everything you've told me, says I should just get another set of SPZ's in some kick panels.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

You dont have them installed already?
I would work on the one set first..... Get the most out of them you can, then if you still feel your "missing" something address it. I doubt your going to "need" two sets......But, I would do it if I could so I really shouldnt say anything


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a set of the z60's with about 250+ rms to each side and the mid bass is awesome. I agree and think you should hook them up first before making the decision of putting 8's or another set of z's up front. As long as you have some real power feeding them, you should be fine.. The only complaint I have is with the crossovers. I had to buy another one due to the original being a dud.
Good luck


----------



## icehellion (Feb 7, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> You dont have them installed already?
> I would work on the one set first..... Get the most out of them you can, then if you still feel your "missing" something address it. I doubt your going to "need" two sets......But, I would do it if I could so I really shouldnt say anything


Your right, Ill hold off until I hear them.


----------



## icehellion (Feb 7, 2012)

chevyrider96 said:


> I have a set of the z60's with about 250+ rms to each side and the mid bass is awesome. I agree and think you should hook them up first before making the decision of putting 8's or another set of z's up front. As long as you have some real power feeding them, you should be fine.. The only complaint I have is with the crossovers. I had to buy another one due to the original being a dud.
> Good luck


What AMP are you using for them?


----------



## kramder (Feb 28, 2008)

I really want to upgrade my BA Pro's to the SPZ's. I have a JL 600/4 HD and plan on biamping the Z's. I have an IVA-W505 and PXA-H701. Would you go active or passive in this scenario?


----------

